# Baby Weight - by WeightyBabbling (~BBW, ~~WG, Pregnancy)



## WeightyBabbling (Mar 12, 2010)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Pregnancy_ - A young bride gains during her pregnancy, and struggles to lose the baby weight


*Baby Weight
by WeightyBabbling*​

*[Author's Note:]* You guys were incredibly encouraging, so I thought I'd try my hand at a longer story. This is part 1, but I promise that there is way more fun to come in part 2! lol



As she shopped for her wedding dress, more than one saleslady had cooed at Jamie that she was the "perfect size!" And indeed, she did fill out the floor model dresses very nicely. She stood 5'7" in bare feet, and weighed in at 125. While she wasn't skinny, she was thin. Her figure was mostly an hourglass, although there was a bit more sand up top. 

Even at her tender age of 21, her breasts weren't exactly perky. They drooped more than she liked, when released from the confines of her bra. But in the right push-up, they looked amazing. And her husband-to-be, Matt, certainly didn't seem to mind that they were a little more pendulous than what he was used to.

It was a busy 6 months between their engagement and the wedding, and Jamie had missed more than one gym session by the time the big day rolled around. That, combined with congratulatory dinners, and lunches on the fly, had added a few pounds to her frame. At her last fitting of the dress, a few seams had to be adjusted to accommodate the extra 5lbs.

But on her big day, she was glowing and radiant, as every bride should be. There were a few minor snags, but nothing horrendous enough to wipe the smile off the couple's faces. They weren't just getting married today; they had also found out Jamie was pregnant. 

It was their first child, and the first grandchild on both sides of the family. It was a very exciting time for the whole family. The nine months just flew by. It was a pretty much uneventful pregnancy. 

Jamie was very careful about what she ate, and mindful of maintaining a light exercise program. She gained a total of 30lbs on the nose, which brought her up to 160lbs at delivery. While she had vowed that she would lose every one of those pounds after birth, Jamie didn't really mind gaining them in the first place.

She rather liked her filled out breasts, and was amazed at the way her stomach pooched out so far from her frame. She loved the way it felt so round and tight. She'd lie on her back and rub her belly at night. It felt so heavy pushing down on her, and her breasts, larger than they had ever been, sloped gently to the side of it.

But after the delivery, she worked hard, and quickly lost 20 of the 30lbs she had gained. Those last 10lbs though, were stubborn. Day after day, she'd stare at the number on the scale. 140lbs. It seemed as though it didn't matter how hard she tried, the number wouldn't budge. The truth was that Jamie wasn't being very realistic. It had only been a matter of months, and a good chunk of what she had lost so far was either baby or fluid. But Jamie had never struggled with her weight before, and within six months had given up trying. 

With a newborn, it wasn't hard to think of reasons not to workout. As every new parent will tell you, free time and sleep are two luxuries that are hard to come by. It wasn't long before a lack of exercise and an abundance of easy-to-make food began to take their toll. 

Oh, it wasn't a massive weight gain. It was slow, and gradual. A pound here, two pounds there....but over the next year or so, those pounds started to add up. 

Her pants began to leave her with a muffin top. Her breasts started oozing out of the sides of her bras. Her shirts began to have trouble meeting the waistband of her pants. 
While her breasts were still large, and attention-grabbing, most of the weight she gained seemed to go to her tummy. She lived in a constant state of denial, writing it off to "that time of the month", no matter what time of the month it was. When she finally had to purchase new clothes, she soothed herself by noting that the sizes were still the same. Of course, she then had to ignore that the store she was shopping at had bought into the trend of vanity sizing (that is, their sizes ran larger than average, in the hopes that more women would feel better about wearing them, and shop at that store. In Jamie's case, it worked).

By the end of that first year, she weighed 150lbs, only 10lbs from what she had weighed 9 months pregnant. By this time she had gotten a job at the local McBurger. She tried not to eat there too often, but did have the occasional meal. It was especially tempting because it was free on days that she worked. 

Right around the time that she hit 160lbs, Jamie and Matt began arguing a lot. Matt was not thrilled at his wife's new look. She was now in possession of a pair of 40DDs. They still sagged when released, and now had stretch marks to boot. Her ass had widened a bit, although she was still proportionate to her top half. Her hips had rounded into beautiful child-bearing hips. 

Her thighs had begun to touch when she walked. In the summer heat, she could feel them sticking to each other. If she looked straight down, she could just see her stomach peeking out from under her breasts. The loose skin on her abdomen that she had post-delivery had filled out again. While still striated with stretch marks, it definitely wasn't hanging there any longer. When she sat, her belly creased into two small folds, and gently rested on her lap.

Matt didn't mind the breasts or the ass, too much, but the gut was something he mocked on a regular basis. It didn't help matters that he was one of those guys who could eat anything they wanted, in any quantity, and still not have to hit the gym.

Jamie tearfully promised to go on a diet, and start going to the local gym. But before she could follow through on that promise, she found out that they would soon have another member of the family.

The timing definitely wasn't right for the young family, since the couple already felt their relationship was strained. Matt was less than supportive at first, making several nasty predictions about what Jamie would look like at the end of this pregnancy. But he eventually removed his head from whence it had been lodged, and apologized.

Unfortunately, Jamie was not always the forgiving type, and his poor behavior had really wounded her. Angrily, she decided to do and eat whatever brought her pleasure during this pregnancy. 

"Think I'm too big now, jerk? Just wait! I can eat whatever I want, and you can't say JACK for the next nine months, at least!"

_Continued in post #3_


----------



## VVET (Mar 13, 2010)

looking forward to more, thanks


----------



## WeightyBabbling (Mar 13, 2010)

*Part 2*

Despite her initial angry resolve to teach Matt a lesson, Jamie decided that, while she wouldn't live in denial, she would at least attempt to eat somewhat healthy during this pregnancy.

Jamie had never been big on eating first thing in the morning, preferring to have an early lunch instead, but she knew that "they" say it's the most important meal. So she added breakfast to her routine. She decided that a big bowl of oatmeal would be a healthy choice. And indeed, it would have been, had it not been double portions, and topped with so much brown sugar as to make it nearly a caramel color. 

In addition, she typically ate a toasted English muffin. She'd spread a layer of butter first, and then a thick layer of peanut butter on top. Combining the two gave the muffin a creamy, buttery taste. Naturally, with that much peanut butter-y goodness, she had to wash it down. Because of her daughter's age, the couple still purchased whole milk. So it was a nice cold glass of thick whole milk that she washed down this "healthy" meal with.

The little girl typically laid down for a nap around 11am. Jamie often took advantage of this time to use the computer, or read a book. She also took advantage of her freedom to have a quick lunch. This usually meant something microwavable, like ramen noodles, or burritos. She'd choose burritos hands down anytime, of course. She'd top them with cheese, and melt it in the microwave. She'd then add salsa or jalapenos, and a big scoop of sour cream to the top. 

When the baby woke around 1pm, Jamie would then fix lunch for the child, tasting and snacking as she did.

Matt would get home around 5pm, and Jamie would head off to work. Since she knew she wouldn't be likely to get a chance to eat until around 8pm, she'd usually head through the drive-thru. Typically she'd choose the Mexican place, since clearly that was healthier than a burger. She mastered the art of eating nachos with the works while driving to the other side of town. If you could have seen her balance the nachos on her rapidly diminishing lap, while driving one handed, and alternating between nachos and her sweetened ice tea(healthier than soda, in her eyes), I'm sure you would have been in awe.

At work, she would then snitch fries and nuggets through-out her shift. When her break rolled around, she'd order a "healthy" salad, topped with deep-fried chicken, extra cheese and two packets of dressing. If she felt she'd been very good that day, she'd reward her self with a small Oreo sundae, topped with hot fudge and whip cream.

Occasionally, Jamie admitted to herself that her usually food choices were on the low-end of the healthy range. But even when she did admit that, she didn't much care. After all, she was eating for two! she told herself. And it's okay to indulge a craving once in awhile, she reassured herself.

Of course, for most people, "once in awhile" isn't the same as "a few times a day."

As the first part of her pregnancy progressed, Jamie noticed there were some differences between this one and her last. For one thing, she had to break out the maternity clothes a lot sooner. Within weeks of finding out she was pregnant she had traded in her pinched jeans and skin-tight tops for her more comfortable elastic waistbands and loosely draped shirts. She was a little chagrined to realize that the maternity clothes she had worn at the end of her first pregnancy, already fit her perfectly, less than a trimester into her second pregnancy.

She also noticed that, whereas her first pregnancy she had seemed to be all belly, with this pregnancy, the effects were being seen elsewhere as well. 
Her belly was noticeably larger, to be sure. It didn't have that hard, drum like feel to it that she remembered from her first pregnancy. She found that a little disappointing, but she was fascinated by the soft pudgy layer than enveloped it, and found that if she pressed on this spongy surface, she did eventually meet that resistance that she remembered.

While her belly rapidly ballooned in that first trimester, and was no longer merely peeking out from beneath her breasts, her ass had expanded as well. It definitely jutted out further behind her. It was a rounded, bubble-shaped butt, filling out the stretchy material of her pants. It had developed a little jiggle when she walked quickly.

She couldn't really see her thighs any longer, but guessed from the way they were now nearly constantly touching that they had also grown. She knew her arms had filled out, and lost all tone. She tried not to reach for too many things, or make too extravagant of a gesture with them when Matt was around, lest he also notice the way they seemed to wiggle even after she had stilled them.

Her face was fuller, with her cheeks rounded. Her hint of a double chin had become fully formed, and was talking about another partner. Yet while she spent much time at the mirror, staring at, poking and wiggling various body parts with a morbid curiosity, she did nothing to change her eating habits in the first trimester.

When she went to visit her doctor, she received a mild lecture for already gaining the recommended 25lbs. She had tipped the scales at 185lbs. She listened to the doctor and nodded solemnly at all the right parts, while internally she became more and more irritated with this man, who barely knew her, lecturing her as though she were a child. 

_It's my body, isn't it?_ she rebelliously thought to herself.

With the warning to pay more attention to what she ate, she was sent off with instructions to stop by the clinic monthly for a weigh-in, and a follow-up appointment with the doctor in three months time.

_Continued in post #11_


----------



## tarquin (Mar 14, 2010)

Great story! Absorbingly true to life, great characters and good description - love the stretchmarks. Can't wait for the next installment, hoping for an enormous fat gut on lovely Jamie. Thanks! :bow:


----------



## Joel (Mar 14, 2010)

I may be wrong but did you borrow the a bit more sand on top phrase from my story? Just wondering cause I haven't seen it used to many times before. Also good start.


----------



## FooMan (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my best friends (a now retired Marine, thank god for free maternity) has 10 kids! His wife put on weight for each then struggled to take it off again after wards. He told her he loved her at any shape and proved it (at least 9 more times). She would be a total head case until she got her weight off (usually to within 10 pounds of when she got pregnant), and made everyone around her miserable. After 10 kids (the youngest is 16) she is finally starting to just relax about her weight, she is almost 50 pounds heavier than the day she got married, five more cup sizes, but just under 50 pounds. She has determined that this is abut her normal weight, she doesn't push the light menu, but doesn't gorge either.
Her husband (my friend) demonstrates his appreciation of her shape by taking frequent romance breaks (their master bedroom is at the other end of the house for a reason), but it had taken her literally 30 years to get comfortable with her shape.
Foo


----------



## ShammyBoy (Mar 14, 2010)

not normally into pregnancy stuff but this looks promising


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 14, 2010)

A charming bit of fiction, well done.


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 15, 2010)

That was lovely written and so well and nice described hummm... ilikde that soo much
And especially the denial part perhaps even some humilation and effortless tries to get in shape gain will come ;-)

i´m really trilled about the upsoming parts 

please do more much more ;-)))

that was really perfect !!!


----------



## WeightyBabbling (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone

@Joel, not intentionally, but it's entirely possible I read it in one of yours and it stuck with me


----------



## WeightyBabbling (Mar 20, 2010)

*[Authors Note:]* This part contains sex, though not overly graphic I hope.



*Part 3*

As Jamie's weight climbed steadily, she found it harder and harder to chase a toddler around all day, and then be on her feet for an 8 hour shift afterward. Luckily, she was surrounded by very understanding people. 

Her mother-in-law offered to watch her daughter during the day, so that Jamie could rest, and take care. And her boss, a larger man himself who was father to 4 children of his own, made sure that she had a chair to rest on, and took frequent breaks. 

This meant that, despite Jamie's resolve, and the doctor's warning, the snacking continued. Indeed, it was more often, larger quantities and even less healthy food. Any time you saw Jamie, you could be certain there was food nearby. She'd settle in at the computer after breakfast, while Matt dropped her daughter off at his mother's place. She'd often grab a snack to munch; perhaps a bag of chips, or some brownies. Oh, she loved brownies. Baking was one of the things she really enjoyed. Of course, she wouldn't feed the little girl all that sugar. And Matt didn't have a very big sweet tooth. So Jamie was the only one who really ate much of the cakes, sweet rolls, pies and so on. 

One time, she baked an entire pan of gooey cinnamon rolls, thickly frosted. Fresh out of the oven, they smelled so good. She couldn't resist having one while they were still warm. She ate it quickly, so enraptured by the sweet cinnamon taste, the sticky caramel on the bottom, and the thick frosting on top. As she licked the gooey frosting off of her fingers, she eyed the pan. Abruptly, she decided to have another. Then another. And soon she realized that the pan was half gone.

She winced to think of Matt coming home and finding a half-eaten pan of cinnamon rolls. In her panic, she could only think of getting rid of them. But if she threw them out, he'd surely notice them in the trash. Then he'd be upset over her gluttony AND the waste of food. There was only one thing to do.

She sat down with the pan in front of her, and began to eat. She finished off the whole thing. 2 dozen cinnamon rolls. She felt a little queasy, but as she pushed the now-constricting elastic band of her maternity pants, she brushed her belly. Full of food, it stuck out further than usual. It was hard to the touch, as she rubbed it gently. 

She waddled to the sink to wash the pan out before Matt returned. She had a hard time reaching the sink, as her belly got in the way. The pressure of the counter against her stomach was surprisingly arousing. As soon as the pan was dried and put away, Jamie waddled over to the bedroom, intending to take a nap. She flipped on the TV, and dug out a bag of chocolates from the night stand.

Unwrapping one after another, she mindlessly popped them into her mouth. When the first program ended, she felt as stuffed as she had just after finishing the cinnamon rolls. There was a mound of wrappers on her next to the bed. Looking around, she began to feel aroused again. 

Her hand wandered down to the waistband of her pants. She began rubbing her tummy gently. She went to reach for her pussy, but was surprised to find that she couldn't reach it by going straight down past her stomach. It stuck out much too far. She had to actually reach around the side, and support her stomach with the other hand, before she could begin to masturbate. 

She found this to be a huge turn on. _Wow, I've gotten just huge! I can't even reach myself like a normal person!_ she thought to herself. As she lost herself in a fantasy of growing larger, not just a larger belly, but overall larger, she didn't hear the door open. 
Matt stood in the doorway of the bedroom. He took in the pile of candy wrappers, and his nearly 200lb wife furiously pleasuring herself. He was surprised to find Matt Jr. springing to life. But since sex can sometimes be infrequent during pregnancy, he decided to go with the flow. 

Jamie noticed him standing there, and rather than being embarrassed to be caught with a face covered in chocolate and her hands deep in her panties, she beckoned him over.

Matt quickly stripped to his boxers and came over to the bed. He leaned down and kissed her thoroughly. With one hand, Jamie reached for the bag of chocolates and handed them to him. "Feed me." was all she said.

Matt unwrapped a chocolate, and placed it in Jamie's waiting mouth. She groaned in ecstasy at the combined sensations. Matt had never seen her so turned on before. So he fed her another, and another, and another and pretty soon the bag was gone, and her stomach was once again hard as a rock, full to the brim with chocolate. 

Knowing that Jamie's stomach must be tender, but being too eager to wait long, Matt helped her turn over onto her knees and hands. As he grabbed onto his wife's fleshy sides, he noticed that her ass was now wider than he was. He was mesmerized by the way it jiggled with every thrust. Her hanging breasts swung back and forth to the rhythm as well. Matt had always been a T & A man, and the enlargement of those areas on his wife had never been too concerning. And as he heard the slap of belly to breasts, he began to reason that the ass and breasts might be worth the belly. 

That day was the beginning of some changes in their household; Matt's attitude and what little restraint Jamie had.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice story. I can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## WeightyBabbling (Mar 31, 2010)

may be a short bit. end of the semester craziness


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 17, 2010)

i like this story a lot. hopefully there is more to come =)


----------



## bbwsrule (Dec 31, 2010)

Like it so far. Good work!


----------

